

Hackerlist: 1st Batch (last call) - mekarpeles
https://hackerlist.net

======
ozziegooen
I know the team and recommend them highly. If you're in San Francisco and are
looking for work, it's a pretty great option.

~~~
mekarpeles
We appreciate your kind words, Ozzie -- Happy hacking!

------
siffer
I personally know the crew of hackerlist. I can say that they are working hard
to provide well paying work for hackers. Definately a + to our community.

------
jimauthors
x = sha256(); x.update(str(0xcafebabe)); exec("[x.update(x.hexdigest()) for _
in range(int(0xcafebabe * 1.1598231680392955e-07))]"); x.hexdigest()[50:54]

~~~
mekarpeles
Ha, thanks Jim! Probably need a: "from hashlib import sha256" in there too!

